# Tipping option good for passengers and drivers



## raybeyondme (Jun 28, 2015)

I have read on forums that you should give passengers a low rating if they don't tip. well on the lyft app you don't know if the passenger tips you until sometime after you rate them. Wouldn't it be better for the customers rating if you gave them an option to tip the same way lyft does, even if they encourage the passengers not to tip? That way the customers ratings would no longer be based on tips. Just seems like it would be a win for the drivers and the passengers.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

But not a win for "no tipping" Travis k. He doesn't like tipping culture. A billionaire that doesn't like to tip. Uber on!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

raybeyondme said:


> I have read on forums that you should give passengers a low rating if they don't tip. well on the lyft app you don't know if the passenger tips you until sometime after you rate them. Wouldn't it be better for the customers rating if you gave them an option to tip the same way lyft does, even if they encourage the passengers not to tip? That way the customers ratings would no longer be based on tips. Just seems like it would be a win for the drivers and the passengers.


Dear Newbie:
I am on your side, however this subject has been beaten to death, and then some.
What you and I think will NEVER change the methodology of Uber.
May I suggest you put all energies into what will make you money "today".
Happy Ubering and honk if you see me.


----------

